# I brought home my baby yesterday....



## ~Mamaterra~ (Jul 5, 2006)

Yesterday I picked up the remains of our baby from the lab. It took two weeks to get them (purely ridiculous) as the OB had to separate the fallopian tube from the baby....and lets' put it this way....it wasn't a priority for him







:

I was shocked as to how big my baby boy was....nearly the size of those plastic fetuses that pro-life gives out but just a little smaller....and to think about something that size in my fallopian tube. It makes me wonder how the OB missed it on doing a u/s two days before....

Baby boy (we haven't named him yet) is all compressed and reddish-black from growing in the fallopian tube but definitely a recognizable human form...

Truly heart breaking....my agony is crushing my chest with pain...

And now I am shopping for an urn for my babys' remains....something a mother should never have to do....I just want to die....


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

Oh Mama, I'm so sorry you've had to go through this!


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## momoftworedheads (Mar 6, 2003)

Mama,

I am so sorry for what you have been through. My thoughts are with you.

Prayers!









Take care,


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

I am so sorry for your loss.

May you heal as the time passes, never forgetting your little boy, who will remain in your heart forever.


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

Oh mama HUGS. I am so glad you got the opportunity to get them so you can make arrangment s to say good bye. Lots of love and peace coming your way


----------



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

Gentle hugs.


----------



## kristenok18 (Jun 26, 2006)

Oh, mama, I'm so sorry.


----------



## normajean (Oct 21, 2003)

I am so sorry.


----------



## jet1295mamajenn (Jul 21, 2006)

I am so, so sorry to hear of your loss!! It's truly a horrible, devastating experience and not many people understand how hard it is.

We lost a little one to a ruptured ectopic in April 2006 and it was the worst thing we've ever been through. I went into the doctor's because of the pain & spotting that had been going on, didn't expect to be pg. I was, and they did a scan, but the doc who did the scan didn't even check my tubes even though I was complaining of lower-left abdominal pain. They never called me with the results of my labs. A week after the first visit, I was back because the pain was still there...AND I think because of the discrepancy with my labs/the scan (*I* had to ask where my labs placed me). The bloodwork from the first visit had me at 3-5 weeks. The scan placed me at 7-10 days. Pretty big difference that early on, but no one caught it and called me.

Emergency surgery for it that took longer than they expected and couldn't be "just" the laproscopic thing. It was a rupture and my abdomen was full of blood...and they learned that my tube was adhered to part of my bowels (which would explain the diarrhea I had, too). 5W 5D and it was so hard to see the pictures out there of a 6-week unborn baby, knowing that ours looked similar!

Anyway... it was awful. The emotional pain has hung on much longer than the physical did. It's better, but we still have very emotional moments at times, usually when someone else has popped out yet another kid. Huge, huge hugs to you and your family. I truly understand!!

The one thing you did, that I wished we had pushed for, was to have the baby's remains. We wanted to have a baptism, but were told there'd be "nothing" to baptize. We were so wrecked by the whole thing that we didn't push, but we should have. We never got to see our little one, other than the little bump in my tube that we saw in the laproscopic picture, and the little bean we saw in the ultrasound shot. I asked the doctor if he had a picture I could take home, and he let me have one of the ultrasound prints. I may still ask for the laproscope picture, too.

You and your family will be in my thoughts & prayers in this difficult time!

JET


----------



## Whittliz (Oct 5, 2006)

I am so sorry........this is just terrible.


----------



## joshs_girl (Dec 8, 2006)

Oh mama

(((Hug)))


----------



## Meshell (Sep 4, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss. I hope you have a healthy recovery.


----------



## ChristyM26 (Feb 26, 2006)




----------



## bluewatergirl (Jul 26, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of your baby boy.


----------



## dziejen (May 23, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss







:


----------



## jeffsdear (Aug 21, 2007)

So sorry! Take the time you need to grieve...


----------



## hannybanany (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## purplelilacs (Aug 14, 2004)

You are much braver than me! I didn't know such a thing was possible and even if I did, I am not sure I could have asked for it.

I never actually had the option as when I went into surgery, we didn't know for sure I had an ectopic and I didn't believe I did since an 8 week ectopic surely would have shown on an ultrasound IMO. I was quite surprised when I awoke to bandages on my abdomen.

I actually asked the doctor on the phone 4 days post surgery what he found (as he was gone when I woke up.) I said so was it a fetus or just a mass of cells? He said probably just a mass of cells. I think he was trying to be nice. I am not impressed with this doctor as he didn't even have my file in front of him and was just guessing about some things.

We did just get a bill for some lab analysis of tissues. I was unaware that they did anything of the sort, so I am going to have to inquire as to exactly what that was about.

In any case, I hope that this will bring some closure to the situation for you - sad, sad closure, but maybe that is the path to peace eventually.


----------



## dimibella (Feb 5, 2007)

:


----------



## NaomiMcC (Mar 22, 2007)

OMG Rosemary...I had no idea...and here you are helping me out when in all reality, I should be returning the favour. Let me know if there's anything I can do. Seriously. (((rosemary)))


----------



## meredyth0315 (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm so, so sorry







Peace to you & your family


----------



## momtolauren (Apr 1, 2007)

I am so very sorry. I pray for peace and comfort to surround you and your family.


----------

